# Some pictures from this weekend



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Here are a few pictures that I took this weekend.

Picasso - Nigerian Dwarf
Hi Mom









Hmmm...I know there is a girl over there









Doodle - Nigerian Dwarf

Whats Up!


















See my pretty blue eye









Delanie and Halie - my new ND girls

Hanging out









Camel - LaManca

Pet me....


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

your girls almost look ober
beautiful goats
i  doodle


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice goaties


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my gosh - i LOVE :drool: :drool: :drool: noodle.

They look so nice! Congrats


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very pretty goats! Your does look like some of mine. LOL I had a lot of chamoisee born here this year.  The Lamancha without ears and with horns is hilarious.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Doodle was our first baby born and nothing but a big pest, opppss I mean pet. 
Doodle as a baby

















Picassos first babies were born this year and he gave us lovely twins.

Lily and Lunch - 01-17-09









Hmmm - I love the Lamanchas, mine are the mini's but I have to admint I cannot stand them without the horns. They actually give me the creeps without the horns.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree, I love the horns. I love their colors also, very beautiful colors.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Lovely pictures, we used to raise ND's.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your goaties are so pretty...you have beautiful boys too! And BTW.....I am a "horned goat" lover myself! lol


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I love having horns of my goaties, they are so usefull. But we do work with them from a young age on being respectful with those horns. LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A girl after my own heart!! LOL...Absolutely..respect started young! :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL goats!!! And I agree LOVE the horns and LOVE Doodle! He is GORGEOUS! :thumb:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Doodle is so cute!!


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Beautiful goats, I love the variety of colors!


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

Adorable goats  

I love Doodle, especially his baby pics! What a darling!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very colorful nigies. Love the name Lunch. LOL Lamanchas give me the opposite feeling. I just don't care for horns on any though. Very pretty Lamancha though, pretty color.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Aww, Doodle is such a little doll!! I agree, those baby pics just melt me... :wink:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice goatie pictures, Thanks for sharing! And Doddles is just too cute. :wink:


----------

